# need members-Greene Co.



## 8POINT (May 31, 2005)

760 acres Greene Co. QDM,food plots,supplemental feeding and electric no water. 20 min from Watkinsville Dues $500.00       CALL MICKEY BRITAIN   home 770-886-8027 cell 770-845-4290


----------



## camo93 (Jun 1, 2005)

How many members will be in the club???


----------



## ryan (Jun 23, 2005)

how many members are needed to fill club?


----------



## buck central (Jul 3, 2005)

Is club full? if not i would be interested.


----------



## dherrin (Jul 3, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## plumbob (Sep 11, 2006)

How many members and where in greene county.I will be there at end of this month looking for a second lease.can you post rules


----------



## atwenterprise (Sep 11, 2006)

I am interested. How many members? What is the exact location?


----------



## short stop (Sep 11, 2006)

good luck fellas ---  the date on orginal thread is from 5/31 /05


----------

